# myclubwyndham - can't sign in



## JimmieJames (Aug 26, 2014)

It looks like they switched over to myclubwyndham.com this morning.  Interesting pictures but I get "application error" along with a long list of errors when I attempt to sign in.

Anyone else having the same problems?

Jim


----------



## JimmieJames (Aug 26, 2014)

Sorry, after trying for about 15 minutes before I posted this - I am now in


----------



## markb53 (Aug 26, 2014)

But other than the signin page and the web address, there is no difference  so far.


----------



## wilson14 (Aug 26, 2014)

If you don't login and click discover Club Wyndham, things are different, such as this resort map. https://www.clubwyndham.com/cw/resorts.page 

But like mentioned above, when you login, nothing is different - yet anyway.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 26, 2014)

I've found at least one boo-boo in migrating the site. The link to the points chart now points back to the resort maps, rather than bringing up the points chart for the resort.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 27, 2014)

Does anyone ever beta-test anything anymore???


----------



## persia (Aug 27, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> Does anyone ever beta-test anything anymore???



That's what they are doing right now   And just in time for the rush of 10 month out summer bookings....  

(Tomorrow is Independence Day week 10 month out booking, for those of you thinking of it)


----------



## ronparise (Aug 27, 2014)

Im using an older Mac this week because my windows machine is in the shop for a new harddrive.  when I went to log in I got the massage that my browser (safari) is not supported, so I couldnt log in...


----------



## persia (Aug 27, 2014)

Hmmm, I've banned PCs from our house for years and never had a problem accessing RCI or Wyndham from Safari.  It also works from mobile safari in iOS....


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 27, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Im using an older Mac this week because my windows machine is in the shop for a new harddrive.  when I went to log in I got the massage that my browser (safari) is not supported, so I couldnt log in...


Perhaps since it is an "old" Mac you may have an obsolete version of Safari. Try updating it and try again.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 27, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> Perhaps since it is an "old" Mac you may have an obsolete version of Safari. Try updating it and try again.



My Mac is a pre intel Mac I can't update the operating system and I have the newest safari possible. And the newer versions of explorer, chrome and Firefox can't be installed either. 

Not a problem I used a different address to get to the old  site and I'm in.  And I'll have my windows machine back tomorrow.


----------



## Roger830 (Aug 27, 2014)

I haven't used Wyndham on my Samsung tablet because not many of the features functioned.

Now it seems to function the same as with my pc. I don't know how it worked last week. Even rci website functions same as pc. Too bad it still takes four steps to enter and I can't save favorites for extra vacations.


----------

